# Help...



## Fredie (Jan 27, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone can help me. I've recently installed Ubuntu 9.10 and I've had no problems with it so far. I started my computer up today and I found that I couldn't load up Vista. I was wondering if it is possible to un-install Ubuntu, I've searched around the internet and found many ways to do it with the Vista DVD, unfortunately my laptop didn't come with a Vista DVD.
Does anyone know a way I can un-install Ubuntu without Vista? Or if possible change it so that Grub isn't the primary loader? 
Thanks


----------



## spaekle (Jan 30, 2010)

You could try burning this to a disk and seeing what happens. 

How did you go about installing Ubuntu? I recently dual-booted Fedora with Vista on my computer by using Vista's disk partitioner, installing Fedora, then adding Fedora to Vista's boot loader with EasyBCD. It works just fine, although Vista seems to be slower ever since (or maybe it's just Fedora is a lot faster and I'm noticing a difference? IDK)


----------



## wayland (Jan 30, 2010)

If you're not using NFTS for your windows partition (I'm assuming you partitioned your hard drive?), burn Gparted to a live CD or usb drive and boot from that. You should be able to delete your ubuntu partition and resize your vista one to fill the new empty space.


----------



## Fredie (Jan 30, 2010)

Erm, yes I partioned my HDD to install Ubuntu, but during the installation. It created it's own partion. And I don't know if it's NFTS or not... I'm able to get onto Vista occasionally now, so will either of these change it so that my computer uses MBR instead of Grub?


----------

